# Sunfish Flies on the San Marcos River



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The recent cool wet weather provided plenty of time to tie some #10 white spiders and #12 bead head flies, perfect for sunfish on the river. Today, a little sunshine allowed for a late afternoon paddle and a chance to try them out.

The fish did not disappoint and they hit aggressively at about 15 an hour. Redbreast, bluegill, and spotted sunfish were caught.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice report. I fly fished that river a bunch when I was going to school in the area. The sunfish are plentiful and willing to take flies. I threw a lot of small poppers and grasshoppers when I fished the SM river.


----------



## oilman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice pics and great report. What weight rod do you take out when you fish the San Marcos?


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

oilman said:


> Nice pics and great report. What weight rod do you take out when you fish the San Marcos?


i wouldnt take anything less than a 12wt with lead core sink tip line


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow...those are some quality sunfish! I gotta get my hands on a yak and go float the SM river. How do you work the drop-off/pick-up...are there shuttle services? If so, where do you put in and take out? (length of trip?)


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Trips and tackle*

My guess is that a 12wt rod won't work too well on this river.

My favorite is a 4wt, 7'6" rod, with a fast action for tight casts. There are many overhanging branches, vines, etc., and not much room for a back cast. A 3wt, or 5wt, with WFF line, will work fine . . . . just keep them as short as possible.

There are several guides for this river, Marcus Rodriguez (Guides of Texas) and Kevin Hutchinson to name a couple.

Duane Tegrotenhuis (TG Canoe), at Pecan Park near Martindale, owns and operates an excellent outfitter and shuttle service. Tell him I sent you. He can help you arrange a paddle just right for your schedule.

PM me and see if I am available. I would love to show off this beautiful piece of water.

Also, you are invited to our club meeting (ctff.org). The Central Texas Fly Fishers meet the 2nd Tuesday of each month . . . . details on the website.

Let's go fishing.

Please enjoy these pics from the Blanco river last month.


----------

